# AAM's property assets hit new high of £72 billion



## ajapale (10 Nov 2006)

*AAM's assets hit new high of £72 billion*




> ..........property under management [has] hit a new peak of £72 billion at AAM............


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Nov 2006)

VIs behind this site finally exposed..........


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2006)

Good job we got rid of those bears the other day. Now - anybody for the last of the _DP _and caviar?


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Nov 2006)

_DP_-yikes ClubMan-better clarify.........


----------



## mf1 (10 Nov 2006)

DP I got - Dom Perignon ( I think) but whats VIs? 

I remember once standing in front of Dixons window in the Jervis Centre realising that I didn't know what most of the things in the window were. I feel a bit the same with DP's and VI's

mf


----------



## Vanilla (10 Nov 2006)

Vested Interests?


----------



## NorfBank (10 Nov 2006)

DP-yikes ClubMan-better clarify.........

Yikes indeed


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2006)

True _VIs* _know that _DP _is a type of champagne and not a saucy adult practice.

_* Vested Interests_


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> True _VIs* _know that _DP _is a type of champagne and not a saucy adult practice.
> 
> _* Vested Interests_


 

So I have proved that I am not a _VI_.  Excellent.  I won't go (straight) to hell.


----------



## gearoidmm (10 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Good job we got rid of those bears the other day. Now - anybody for the last of the _DP _and caviar?



Ah, we're lurking around still waiting for our oppurtunity to steal your picnic basket


----------



## madisona (11 Nov 2006)

yup. still a few of us lurking in the long grass. the anarchy of the property pin is a bit confusing. Btw is it not possible to do DP with a bottle of DP?


----------



## liteweight (11 Nov 2006)

Ok I give up....what's DP apart from Dom?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2006)

Too naughty for this site. You could _Google _it but you might be shocked.


----------



## liteweight (11 Nov 2006)

I googled it......came up with digital photography!!


----------



## MugsGame (11 Nov 2006)

Dulux Paint is hardly a dirty proposition ... provided you prepare the area in advance and handle the equipment carefully.



> digital photography


Have you got adult search results turned off? Photography is sometimes involved, certainly. If the folks from the fishy threads were here, we'd have had some penetrating double entendres by now!


----------



## liteweight (11 Nov 2006)

Ah! light dawns now.


----------



## MugsGame (11 Nov 2006)

What, even where the sun don't shine?


----------



## liteweight (11 Nov 2006)

MugsGame said:


> What, even where the sun don't shine?



The Arctic?


----------



## MugsGame (11 Nov 2006)

There's frigid, but I've never heard it called that before!


----------



## liteweight (11 Nov 2006)

MugsGame said:


> There's frigid, but I've never heard it called that before!



You mustn't be moving in the right circles!


----------



## efm (13 Nov 2006)

The penetrative analysis is always good on AAM but doubly so in this thread!


----------



## MugsGame (13 Nov 2006)

> You mustn't be moving in the right circles!


So you find a circular motion effective than?  Or do you mean (bringing this thread full circle!) that I'm not mixing with enough VIs? 


> The penetrative analysis is always good on AAM


Yes, especially the way posters come at both sides of an issue.


----------



## Guest127 (13 Nov 2006)

some of them are reluctant to swallow their words though.


----------



## liteweight (13 Nov 2006)

MugsGame said:


> So you find a circular motion effective than?  Or do you mean (bringing this thread full circle!) that I'm not mixing with enough VIs?



The second one, if VI means man in a vest who's interested.



> Yes, especially the way posters come at both sides of an issue.



I don't think the analysis has been that penetrative, sure the replies have only just reached double digits!!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Nov 2006)

It's only been going for three days. Will it make a whole week, I wonder?


----------

